# Coding For Flu Vaccines



## CC5657 (Oct 1, 2008)

OK, this is my 1st time coding for Flu Vaccines. Am a little confused   If a patient comes in for office visit & receives flu shot, do you need to code the V04.81 or can you just use the diagnosis codes the doctor has on the superbill?? I know that you use the V04.81 if patient comes into office for flu shot only.


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 1, 2008)

You have to use both the V04.81 for the flu vaccine plus whatever diagnosis is on the superbill for the office visit.


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 1, 2008)

Wouldn't you also use CPT 90655-90660 depending on the age and type of vaccine given?  Use an E&M with a seperate and/or distinct diagnosis for any other problems.


----------

